# Gasket for installation



## olegl (Jan 1, 2015)

Who puts the gasket between the toilet and the tile?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A lot of us use wax rings Olegl....


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I would be curious to see more of this gasket and a toilet installation


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I would be interested in pictures of this gasket and a toilet installation


----------



## olegl (Jan 1, 2015)

Here


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've done it both ways. I think the gaskets should be cut a little smaller so they don't show, especially when you've required to caulk.


----------



## olegl (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes, the excess is removed after installation knife. The fact that the color of this gasket is different from the color of the toilet and tile, and it's not pretty. If the gasket is not used then it is said that there will be noise.My customers do not complain about the noise.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

olegl said:


> Yes, the excess is removed after installation knife. The fact that the color of this gasket is different from the color of the toilet and tile, and it's not pretty. If the gasket is not used then it is said that there will be noise.My customers do not complain about the noise.


Nor do mine. 
As for cutting, why should the time, cost and risk of wall damage be a burden to the plumber when a machine can do it by a simple adjustment?


----------

